# A TUTTE  LE SIGNORE FORUMISTE



## battiato63 (5 Settembre 2012)

buongiorno e serena giornata. si accomodino pure:


----------



## Leda (5 Settembre 2012)

Buongiorno anche a te! 
Posso avere un silos di caffè, per favore?


----------

